# Let's build the ultimate smoker



## Bam!!

Folks,

Being a BBQ man with an obsession, it tends to be catchy when I am around others.  After smoking a ham in an open pit (created by simply making a fire with maple logs) my brother in law flipped and wants to make this and a smoker all out of stone.

I want to make a cold smoker, a direct heat grill, and a hot smoker...ofcourse indirect.  So yes 3 different uses all together.  I was wondering id anyone here has done such a thing and might have some suggs and/or could provide links or plans to help me along.

Regards,


----------



## Bam!!

...there has to be someone that knows ?


----------



## mugsy27

there used to be a gal here who im sure would know...named rainee.  but she opened a bbq resturaunt, and i havent seen her posting in quite some time.


----------



## Bam!!

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> there used to be a gal here who im sure would know...named rainee. but she opened a bbq resturaunt, and i havent seen her posting in quite some time.


 
Thanks, but I still can't believe she would be the only one.


----------



## Andy M.

Are you talking about a single unit that does all three? If so, will that mean you can't do two operations at the same time?

Do you have masonry skills? Oh, you'll need some muscle because you're gonna need LOT of stones (rocks, that is).


----------



## Bam!!

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Are you talking about a single unit that does all three? If so, will that mean you can't do two operations at the same time?
> 
> Do you have masonry skills? Oh, you'll need some muscle because you're gonna need LOT of stones (rocks, that is).


 
Thanks for the reply!

Yes, masonry skills is not a problem, the guy in which we want to do this for is a brick layer.  All three side by side is what I was thinking and yes only one will be used...actually I could smoke and grill at the same time since the smoker is fed by the chimney of where the heat comes from; the grill.

I need links, pictures...whatever.  I have searched google long and hard but only fit pits, that fit on cars on metal pits.  I have struck out for stone and concrete.

Regards,


----------



## Andy M.

I did a few quick searches and the best I could come up with is brick "stands" that hold grill inserts or brick grills.  You may have to find some local design help to get your plan off the ground.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I can't give you a diagram, but instead will give you an idea of how it must work.

First, we know that hot air rises, carrying smoke particales and unburned gasses with it.  We also know that a grill cooks by radient heat, or in other words, infra-red radiation.  

We know that in a good brick oven, the fire brick absorbs much of the heat and radiates it evenly to the food.  It also captures heat to exchange to the food through convection.

Brick ovens, grills, and barbecues require heat, which means they require fire, which requires air, and some way to control the amount of air-flow.

To satisfy the requirements of a multi-purpose unit, I would build the basic structure of fire-brick, in a semi-cicular form, like a pizza hearth.  The hearth would haf an open semi-circular, or rectangular attachment directly over and around the fire-pit.  I would also have niches installed for any desired attachments such as a rotisserie, and tight cover for the pit.  Of course, it would be very handy to have a removable ash-catcher at the bottom to facilitate ash removal.  There also needs to be a cooking grate, and a place for an insertable water container underneath the grate.  The whole unit should be high enough to provide room for a fire grate between the ash catcher and water container.  If possible, the fire grate should be adjustable in the vertical plain so that it can be moved closer to the food when the water pan isn't required.

The main hearth should be an enclosed structure with a tight door.  You should also install an accurate temperature gauge that measures the inside temperature with an attached probe.  The chimney would be built at the top of the smoke-hearth oven.  Multiple racks or hooks with removable trays should be installed into the smoke oven.

The oven and grill would be attached either by a common hole between the two, or by an air-duct.

Air controll would be provided by closing the grill cover (this cover should be vented, and more vents should be built into the grill sides), and using baffles in the chimney to partially stave the fire of oxygen.

For shape, think of an inverted igloo (the grill) attached to a large, enclosed brick oven, standing on a pedestal, and with a chimney on top.  The different parts would be built side by side.

With a domed lid, the grill portions would work much like a Webber Kettle babecue.  And the oven could be used at many different temperatures by controlling the air flow, giving it the versatility to cold-smoke, hot-smoke, roast, and bake.  And if you really wanted to get fancy, add a motorized mister ot the oven, operated either with a timer, or toggle switch to add moisture to the oven for the smoking process.

You could roast hogs in this thing, or make jerky, or even bake a cake.  You would just need to adjust the fire size and air flow.  And the thermometer would remove the guesswork.

I would suggest giving this post to your mason-working freind and draw up a design you both can live with.  

Just keep the physical properties required to perform the various tasks in mind.  The design will come to you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snoop Puss

The person who runs this web site below

http://www.traditionaloven.com/

is (or used to be) a member of this forum. Not sure what name he uses, however. Maybe he could help you design just what you need. Apologies to moderators if this post isn't allowed on the grounds that it appears to advertise his services. As far as I can make out from his site, a lot of what he offers is free.


----------



## TWags

Hello Bam

I know your post is a couple of months old, but I just found it, I am actually in the process of building about what you are talking about.  I couldn't find what I was looking for, so I looked at others for the basics and designed the rest.  Drop me a line if you are still interested or if you found something way cool.


----------



## zulzie

*masonry oven/grill/smoker*

hello twags....i'm just in the beginning of the thinking proces to build a masonry oven/smoker/grill myself....i've cut (well, HAD SOMEONE ELSE DO THE FIRST CUTTING) A 150 gallon propane tank for the smoker part.....just cut a lid in it so far....was thinking of building a masonry oven and routing the heat and smoke from the flue into the smoker....as far as grilling, i would just use the smoker as a grill.....that is, put a rack in the bottom of the smoker (its a cylindrical tank oriented like a typical propane tank) for wood...and a rack above it for the food.....burn the wood down to coals etc....have u made any progress on your project....i would love to see pics on what you've come up with....here is a link to an australian guy who sells plans for a masonry oven.....  Wood pizza oven Building wood burning brick bread ovens   he seems to know what he's talking about....


----------



## ldimler

Tracy i'm new to the forum, I also am wanting to build your type smoker\grill send me  a email if you don't mind with your ideas. Thanks




L


----------



## CraigC

ldimler said:


> Tracy i'm new to the forum, I also am wanting to build your type smoker\grill send me a email if you don't mind with your ideas. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


 
If you click on the user name in that post, you will see that they haven't been active since 2006. I don't think you are going to get that e-mail.


----------



## roadfix

Welcome ldimler,  man, you sure dredged up an old thread...


----------

